# Dendrobium Yellow Magic ‘Festival’



## Erythrone (Feb 18, 2012)

Dendrobium Yellow Magic ‘Festival’

A compact nobile hybile, very easy to bloom


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 18, 2012)

That's a lovely yellow. Super cheerful!


----------



## John M (Feb 18, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## jjkOC (Feb 18, 2012)

Very cheerful blooms!


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 18, 2012)

Stunning display!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2012)

Gorgeous yellow -- is it fragrant?


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 19, 2012)

What a lovely coloration!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 19, 2012)

superb! I want something like that... :drool: :drool:


----------

